# Running with a vizsla



## J roc money (Mar 19, 2020)

hey gang,

My vizsla is 4 months old and pretty rambunctious. Is this too early for a 5k run? 

Obviously ill make sure she'll have water if so.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah, that might be a bit much.
She can probably cover the 3 miles, but not at a structured run.
If you're willing to slow it down to a quick walk/fartlek session, in the woods, or forest, she'll be able to handle that a bit easier.
Give her six months, and she'll be waiting for you at every bend in the trail.


----------



## Ketnar (Apr 7, 2020)

Following... I am an avid runner and we pick up our puppy this weekend. Can't wait until she is older & I'll have a new running buddy! J roc, how has your experience been the first few months? Any structured short runs yet & how has your V handled them?


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

At 6 months my dog can run circles around the dog park for 3+ hours with barely a break. I’ve yet to see him tired. 

I vote 4-4.5 months to start running with him


----------



## Ketnar (Apr 7, 2020)

Huggy - thanks for your experience. I know these dogs can run for days, no doubt the dog would be able to handle the run, but the bigger question is how it would impact their joint/bone development while they are still growing so fast and the impact it could have on them down the road?


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

Ketnar said:


> Huggy - thanks for your experience. I know these dogs can run for days, no doubt the dog would be able to handle the run, but the bigger question is how it would impact their joint/bone development while they are still growing so fast and the impact it could have on them down the road?


I agree with concern of joint/bone development, for that reason, I started structured running with my V at 1 yr.


----------



## fosterlisa (Jun 30, 2016)

I am


J roc money said:


> hey gang,
> 
> My vizsla is 4 months old and pretty rambunctious. Is this too early for a 5k run?
> 
> ...





J roc money said:


> hey gang,
> 
> My vizsla is 4 months old and pretty rambunctious. Is this too early for a 5k run?
> 
> Obviously ill make sure she'll have water if so.


Hi I am a runner too. When we first got Lucy I was so anxious to start her running however everyone told me it really wasn't safe until she was 1 year old & her growth plates were more stable. We for sure play ran but nothing structured. Good luck!


----------

